# Do all NBA players lift weights?



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

I was thinking a lot of the NBA players seem very muscular and ripped. LeBron James is an example, he is very well defined while having very big muscles. Even guys like Rafer Alston, he might seem thin...he only weights 170 pounds according to nba.com. But if you look at some of his muscles they are a lot bigger than what you would think for a guy his size, and it's obvious he lifts weights on a regular basis. 

Then theres players like Tim Duncan and Rasheed Wallace who don't really seem cut at all. There arms might be bigger than the average person, but you don't notice that much muscular shape or size really. Then of course theres guys like Shawn Bradley who actually look SKINNY, not skinny for a pro athlete but actually very thin by every day standards. Do all NBA players work out, and some are more committed then others? Or do some choose to do so and some don't?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This has to be one of the dumbest questions I've ever seen in my life. You just named a guy like Shawn Bradley, who obviously doesn't work out, which would prove that *all* NBA players don't lift weights. 

Do Oliver Miller or Robert Traylor lift weights? If so, they are extremely poor at it.


----------



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

they have to its part of practice


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

I remember when Jermaine was so thin and lanky. now he is goddamn built.

so those who want to excel in the low post and block, tend to work out more. he must have picked up some tips from ron artest though


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

All people react differently to lifting weights...getting ripped is not a direct result of lifting weights but also of diet. 

Ever watch The Worlds Strongest Man contest on ESPN2 those guys arent ripped at all. In fact some of them look fat.

Its all genetics some people get big and bulky, some people get lean and cut, some people get all and some people get none...


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This has to be one of the dumbest questions I've ever seen in my life. You just named a guy like Shawn Bradley, who obviously doesn't work out, which would prove that *all* NBA players don't lift weights.
> 
> Do Oliver Miller or Robert Traylor lift weights? If so, they are extremely poor at it.


I'm sure that those guys *do* lift weights, even Shawn Bradley. Some people's bodies just don't change that much from weight lifting. Particularly skinny people who have a difficult time putting on weight, like Shawn Bradley. Or really heavy people. Like Tractor Traylor and the Big O, Oliver Miller. They'll probably never look cut. 

I have a friend who weighs about a buck 40 and is 6'1. He doesn't look big or cut at all, but he lifts weights often and is surprisingly strong. But he just doesn't look it. It just depends on the person's body.

I'd be very surprised if a single player in the NBA didn't lift weights. Even if it's only lifting occasionally, I'm sure that they all do lift.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Look at Maggette Arms


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Spriggan's right, I'm sure all NBA players have to lift at least some weights. Just 'cuz they ain't rip doesn't mean they don't lift. Just some guys like Maggette may weight train regularly while guys like Shawn Bradley may just do a few curls or something. Lifting once a week probably won't get you anywhere in terms of appearance, which explains why some guys might look like they don't work out. Just like when you go to the gym, it's not like everyone doing weights has ripped arms and a six-pack...

So it's NOT a dumb question after all HKF...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure that those guys *do* lift weights, even Shawn Bradley. Some people's bodies just don't change that much from weight lifting. Particularly skinny people who have a difficult time putting on weight, like Shawn Bradley. Or really heavy people. Like Tractor Traylor and the Big O, Oliver Miller. They'll probably never look cut.
> ...


Actually Shawn Bradley was noted for years as never touching a weight. Same with Rip Hamilton. Not every guy lifts. They may do cardio to keep their stamina, but not all lift.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Shawn Bradley was noted for years as never touching a weight. Same with Rip Hamilton. Not every guy lifts. They may do cardio to keep their stamina, but not all lift.


Really? A guy like Rip I can somewhat understand, because his game doesn't really rely on strength, but a lot more on speed and stamina. But a center *has* to lift. I can't believe Shawn Bradley was never forced to lift. I'm pretty sure Don Nelson has made him lift. Didn't he make Bradley go through some really intense off-season workout regimen a couple years back?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Well Shawn Bradley gets up in the morning... is that lifting a weight on Dallas?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah Shawn Bradley doest have to lift weights he is a weight on whatever franchise he is a part of...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Yeah Shawn Bradley doest have to lift weights he is a weight on whatever franchise he is a part of...


More like an albatross.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure most of them lift. 
I don't think it would be hard for some of the skinny players to become bigger. They have the money, they can get personal chefs and personal trainers to help them with their diet and exercise. They are probably lazy.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Nobody in here can ever convince me that Jalen Rose lifts weights.

You can even show me picture evidence...I still won't believe it.


----------



## mac11 (Nov 3, 2004)

vince carter needs to lift ASAP.... he needs to be stronger when goin to the rack.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Steve Nash admits he has never lifted weights in his NBA Career. However hey does do alot of pushups, situps and runing etc.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

i was gonna say, there's lifting, then theres a few other muscle-building excercises around. i work out on my rubberband machine alot but if someone asked me if i lifted i'd probably say no. but of course the resistance machine is comparable to lifting free weights. "do you lift?" is sorta a macho barbell phrase that i could see lots of people saying no when in fact they do in some fashion.

i couldn't imagine that any nba player, even the laziest or skinniest, gets away completely from some sort of weight or resistance training to go with their obvious aerobic workouts in practice. 

the highest levels of basketball locker room and training camp stuff i'm familiar with is MAC basketball and all those guys had a three-part fitness program: cardio, strength, and flexibility. the coaching staff monitored each player's progress in those three areas, so they all had to lift.


----------

